# Congratulations to our new Veteran Moderator Lara!!



## Dawn (Apr 20, 2009)

Join me in congratulating Lara aka *Lara* on her promotion to Veteran Moderator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We couldn't ask for a better lady on the Specktra Team, she’s dedicated a huge part of her life to this community and ensuring it is amazingly moderated. We have a great team of Staff members who all dedicate their time to the site and I look forward each day of working with each of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for your time and dedication to the Specktra community! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Veteran Moderators are tasked with moderating the entire forum, please show them respect and courtesy. Let them know directly if they can ever assist you with anything.


----------



## frocher (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats Lara!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2009)

well done lara!


----------



## Willa (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats to a very sweet lady


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 20, 2009)

YAY!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 20, 2009)

congrats


----------



## n_c (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 20, 2009)

congratulations lara!


----------



## user79 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Lara for doing an amazing job on the Swatch forum as well!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations Lara!!


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 20, 2009)

CONGRATS!


----------



## rbella (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations, Lara!!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 20, 2009)

Whoo Hooo!

Congratulations Lara! Keep up the great work!

_Bring on the dancin' Bananas!_


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats to Lara!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats Lara! Very well deserved!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats Lara, thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats Lara..I always appreciate your help!! !!


----------



## kariii (Apr 21, 2009)

congratz


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats Medic luvr 8D


----------



## sweetfudge (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats Lara!!!


----------



## lara (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the congratulations!

Specktra is such a special place and I'm so proud to have contributed in my small way to the community.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 21, 2009)

That's a great appointment, if I've ever seen one. Congrats, Lara!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations Lara!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice one Lara! Congratz to you.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 21, 2009)

conragts lara u deserve it


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh congratulations Lara


----------



## mac4less (Apr 22, 2009)

congrats....you'll be great...as always..


----------



## fintia (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

congrats lara! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u deserve it!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## petitetamtam (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 28, 2009)

awesome blossom! i love her Swatches, they're so pro!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats Lara, so happy for you!


----------



## redambition (Apr 29, 2009)

congratulations Lara!


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (May 9, 2009)

Woooohooo Lara !!!Thanks for all your hard work!Btw Lara,is also my middle daughters name...after Lara in Dr.Zhivago...lovely name for lovely person


----------



## BEA2LS (May 11, 2009)

congrats!


----------

